# West Matty



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

I will be wading west Matty Tue,Wed. and Thurs. I have a seat or two open. pm maybe we will go fishing.


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

If you still have a seat open on Thursday I am down. I have money and all my own stuff. call or text me at 832-885-9520


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

chefshwn said:


> If you still have a seat open on Thursday I am down. I have money and all my own stuff. call or text me at 832-885-9520


Got a boat lod of kin folk now re you here saterday?


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

No, I have to do the family thing over the weekend so I have to get my fish on Thursday and Friday. I will be avaliable all next week though.


----------

